# Welchen dieser 3 Gaming Pcs soll ich kaufen?



## youhavenoskill (10. Mai 2016)

Hey,
und zwar will ich mir einen Gaming Pc kaufen, hauptsächlich fürs zocken,Youtube, Netflix usw.

Habe diese 3 zur Auswahl, falls ihr andere in diesem Preisesegment für mich habt, ab in die Kommentar.

Komplett-PC DirectX 12 Gaming-PC Six-Core AMD FX-6300: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Megaport Gaming PC Computer 6-Kern AMD FX-6300: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Komplett-PC Ultra-Gaming-PC Hexa-Core AMD FX-6300: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Welcher dieser 3 ist am besten fürs Zocken?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Mai 2016)

Was möchtest du denn überhaupt für Spiele spielen ?

Wenn du aktuelle oder noch ausstehende Titel auf hohen Settings spielen möchtest, dann fallen alle drei Modelle weg, aufgrund der unzureichenden CPU. Die ist nicht mehr "zukunftssicher".

Mein erster Eindruck beim Frühstück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn überhaupt für Spiele spielen ?
> 
> Wenn du aktuelle oder noch ausstehende Titel auf hohen Settings spielen möchtest, dann fallen alle drei Modelle weg, aufgrund der unzureichenden CPU. Die ist nicht mehr "zukunftssicher".
> 
> Mein erster Eindruck beim Frühstück


Absolut. Es muss schon ein aktuellerer Intel-CPU sein, mit AMD fährt man nur mit angezogener Handbremse. ^^


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2016)

die Aussage stimmt so nicht!
im Bereich ab i5 hat AMD nichts vergleichbares, allerdings: gegen einen i3 sieht das wieder ganz anders aus!

Allerdings: Ich würde heute keine Grafikkarten mit nur 2GB VRAM kaufen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Aussage stimmt so nicht!
> im Bereich ab i5 hat AMD nichts vergleichbares, allerdings: gegen einen i3 sieht das wieder ganz anders aus!


Allerdings ist ein i3 oder "Vergleichbares" auch nicht wirklich zukunftssicher. Zwei Kerne waren mal vor 10 Jahren top, aber heute... 


> Allerdings: Ich würde heute keine Grafikkarten mit nur 2GB VRAM kaufen


Das ist richtig. Wenn man vorausschauender plant wären gar 4 GB mittlerweile knapp bemessen, darum würde ich mindestens auf 6GB gehen, dann hat man eine Zeit lang Ruhe.


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2016)

ja, wenn einer aber nur das Budget hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wenn einer aber nur das Budget hat


Okay, aber am falschen Ende sparen bringt ihm ja auch nix. Von so ner 600€-Fertig-Möhre hat er doch auf Dauer nicht viel.
Anderfalls müsste er sich was aus gebrauchter Hardware zusammenstellen, dann bekäme er fürs gleiche Geld viel mehr Leistung.

Vielleicht sollten wir ihn aber vorab mal fragen WAS er genau bzw. hauptsächlich zu zocken gedenkt...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wenn einer aber nur das Budget hat



Dann würde ich einen aktuellen I3 nehmen, und den dann bei Gelegenheit  durch einen größeren i5 oder i7 ersetzen....


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Mai 2016)

Kommt nur ein Fertig-PC in Frage oder kannst Du den Rechner auch selber zusammenbauen? Wie hoch ist denn das Maximalbudget? Werden Monitor/Maus/Tastatur/Betriebssystem zwingend benötigt oder ist das schon was vorhanden?


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja also das Problem ist das diese PCs als Gaming Rechner verkauft werden. 

Man kann damit auch spielen, aber nicht sonderlich lange. 
Aber für Office und ab und an mal daddeln reicht das Ding vollkommen auch wenn er dafür etwas teuer ist ^.^ sind ja im Grunde alles die selben Komponenten. 
Ich würde vorschlagen sag uns mal dein Budget und wir schauen mal was es so für alternativen gibt, vor allem was Zukunftssicherheit angeht. Aber ich würde auf jedenfall sagen dass bei dem budged auch ein AMD FX 8*** locker drin sein sollte, der ist zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber schon besser als die fx 6***.

Oder evtl sogar ein i5 müsste man dann sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2016)

naja
Ich denke ihr habt irgendwie weniger Ahnung als ihr meint:

Natürlich ist ein i3//FX6300 nen Spieletauglicher Prozessor, was denn sonst? Nur weil der halt nicht für UHD ausreicht?
Außerdem, glaubt ihr, das einer der bei nem Buchhändler nach Hardware schaut wirklich vom wissen her in der Lage ist ne CPU zu tauschen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Ich denke ihr habt irgendwie weniger Ahnung als ihr meint:
> 
> Natürlich ist ein i3//FX6300 nen Spieletauglicher Prozessor, was denn sonst? Nur weil der halt nicht für UHD ausreicht?
> Außerdem, glaubt ihr, das einer der bei nem Buchhändler nach Hardware schaut wirklich vom wissen her in der Lage ist ne CPU zu tauschen?


Klar sind die spiele tauglich. Aber als Gaming CPU kann man die nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen.

Bei sehr geringem Budget machen die Dinger ja such Sinn. 

Aber ich versuche ja auch nicht mit nem Polo auf der rennstrecke zu fahren ... aich wenn er 4 reifen hat und auf der Strecke fahren könnte..


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Was MUSS denn alles dabei sein? Manche der PCs haben ja nen Monitor inklusive ^^    einen PC, den man mit gutem Gewissen als Spiele-PC bezeichnen kann, kriegst du ab ca 500€ - aber ohne Monitor und Windows usw.   - hier kannst du mal schauen, was für 500€ drin wäre Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher   Windows 7 bekommst du bei eBay bei einigen seriösen Händlern als Code für nur 15-20€, das muss also nicht teuer sein. Wäre auch Win10-Upgradeberechtigt.


----------



## youhavenoskill (10. Mai 2016)

Erstmal danke für die vielen netten Antworten. 

Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur Spiele wie Leauge of Legends oder Guild Wars 2 zocken, weil ich mir eigentlich ne PS4 holen wollte.  Aber der PC sollte torztdem so gut sein das ich ggf  Battlefield 1 (release oktober)  oder die andern neusten Spiele zocken kann.

Ich hab halt garkeine Ahnung von PCs geschweige, denn von zusammenbauen, deshalb wollte ich eigentlich so einen fertig teil kaufen.

Hab zwar nen Monitor aber der ist auch wieder 8 Jahre alt^^ Wirless Tastatur von Logitech und ne Sharkoon Gaming Maus hab ich. Also eigentlich sollte es schon ein Komplett Pc sein.

Würde so bis zu 900 Ausgeben, wenn das dann auch ne weile reicht. 

Die oben gepostet pc sollte ja locker für ne saubere FPS zahl bei LOL reichen oder ? Dann würde ich mir lieber so einen zulegen und dafür die PS4 neo


----------



## youhavenoskill (10. Mai 2016)

Wie siehts mit dem aus? VIBOX Legend HyperFreeze Paket 20 - Elite Gaming PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Loosa (10. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...einer der bei nem Buchhändler nach Hardware schaut...



Och komm. Bei dem Buchhändler kann man sogar Handys von Gummistiefelherstellern kaufen. 
(Dem Rest deiner Aussage stimme ich aber zu. )


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

youhavenoskill schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem aus? VIBOX Legend HyperFreeze Paket 20 - Elite Gaming PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


  ACHTUNG, das scheint Betrug zu sein! Da hat der Verkäufer bei "Zustand" reingeschrieben, dass man sich *vorher *per Mail bei dem melden soll - so was ist eine neue Masche, wo mit niedrigen Preisen für Produkte geködert wird, die an sich viel teurer sein müssten, und der "Verkäufer" (hier also FlossieD) verlangt dann Mailkontakt, damit amazon nicht mehr im Spiel ist, und wird dir dann eine Bankverbindung schicken, damit das nicht über Amazon läuft. In Wahrheit hat der gar keine Ware, wird also auch nichts schicken. Dein Geld ist dann weg! Finger weg! Ich werde das auch gleich Amazon mal melden, das ist eine Sauerei, sofern das nicht doch nur ein Missverständnis ist und der PC lediglich gebraucht, aber falsch eingelistet ist.

 Zum PC: wenn du erstmal nur LOL und so was spielst UND doch sogar 900€ ausgeben kannst, dann rate ich Dir zu dem Intel-PC "MIttelklasse", der 750€ kostet, und vielleicht nimm als Grafikkarte dann eine GTX 960 für maximal 200€ (aber 4GB RAM) und bei der SSD nur 120GB, dann kommst du eher bei 700€ raus. Monitor kannst du dann gebraucht holen oder nen neuen für 140€, die sind gut genug. Und im Herbst - falls es für das neue Battlefield nicht reicht - musst du nur eine neue Grafikkarte holen, damit es reicht. Du kannst auch diesen PC nehmen und erstmal nur eine GTX 750 Ti (110-120€ ) kaufen, dann kostet der PC nur 600-630€, und im Herbst dann eine bessere reintun. 

 Du kannst auch einen entsprechenden Fertig-PC suchen, wo die Basis (inkl CPU) gut ist, aber erstmal nur eine Einsteigergrafikkarte, und dann halt im Herbst eine bessere einbauen - Problem bei solchen PCs kann sein, dass das Netzteil dann nicht reicht und ein neues her muss.


----------



## youhavenoskill (10. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte 900 ausgeben aber wenn einer von den oberen locker LOL zum Laufen bringen würde, geb ich mich auch mit einen von denen zufriedne. Könnte mir einer sagen welche von den 3 der beste ist, auf Gaming bezogen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

youhavenoskill schrieb:


> Ich könnte 900 ausgeben aber wenn einer von den oberen locker LOL zum Laufen bringen würde, geb ich mich auch mit einen von denen zufriedne. Könnte mir einer sagen welche von den 3 der beste ist, auf Gaming bezogen?



also, die PCs aus dem Link würde ich echt nicht nehmen, da wirst du mit der CPU auf Dauer nicht glücklich. Wenn es aber sein muss, dann ist es an sich egal, weil die alle gleich schnell sind - der hier http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B018UBKDQG hätte halt das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wegen dem Gesamtpaket, was da noch dabei ist.

Ich würde aber ansonsten eher zB den hier nehmen http://www.amazon.de/dercomputerladen-System-i5-6500-1000GB-nVidia/dp/B017WBDGT6  auch wenn der ein absolutes Billig-Blender-Netzteil drin hat mit abgeblich 720W, was völliger Unsinn ist, aber es reicht natürlich aus - sonst würde der Laden den PC ja nicht so verkaufen    aber die CPU ist viel besser und zukunftssicherer als bei den drei PCs, die du rausgesucht hast.

Oder auch eine gute Idee wäre der hier: tronics24 Aufrüst-PC | Intel Core i5 4460 Haswell: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der ist so günstig, weil da keine Laufwerke dabei sind. Dann kaufst Du Dir eine 240GB-SSD (70-80€, Zb die hier http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-BX200-240GB-interne-Solid/dp/B016JREGAC/ ) für die Installation von Windows und LOL dazu, das reicht locker. Für die Installation nimmst du nen USB-Stick, dann musst du kein DVD-Laufwerk dazukaufen. Wenn du nen alten PC hast, kannst du auch dessen Festplatte/SSD in den PC einbauen. DAS kann echt jeder, das ist nicht schwer. Und Windows nimmst du vom alten PC oder holst bei eBay für 20€ ne Win7-Lizenz. Dann bist du bei ca 630€ in der Summe und hast nen besseren PC als die drei zu Anfang von Dir genannten.


----------



## youhavenoskill (11. Mai 2016)

wenn ich mir so einen hole Megaport Gaming Komplett PC Intel Core i5 6500 4x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör muss ich dann nur noch nen Bildschirm anschließen und fertig ? Bei dem, zu welchen du gepostet hast muss ich windows installieren und die möhre läuft, wenn alles angeschlossen ist ?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Klar sind die spiele tauglich. Aber als Gaming CPU kann man die nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen.



wieso nicht?
zumindest auf dem rechner mit der 4gb-variante der 960 dürften 99,9% aller aktuellen pc-spiele flüssig in full-hd laufen.
denkt doch nicht immer nur in euren abgehobenen super-high-end-kategorien. 
rein von den specs ist das ein rechner mit dem man wunderbar zocken kann. heute und auch noch in einiger zukunft. 

allerdings bin ich bei solchen komplettangeboten immer skeptisch: (zumindest) die peripherie ist sehr wahrscheinlich ziemlicher schrott.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso nicht?
> allerdings bin ich bei solchen komplettangeboten immer skeptisch: (zumindest) die peripherie ist sehr wahrscheinlich ziemlicher schrott.



Ja, das hat schon seinen Grund warum die meisten gar nicht erst reinschreiben, was genau verbaut wird. Da wird dann wohl das billigste genommen, was gerade zur Verfügung steht und man hat dann meist ein Schrott-Netzteil, eine laute Grafikkarte, den lauten boxed Lüfter etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ja, das hat schon seinen Grund warum die meisten gar nicht erst reinschreiben, was genau verbaut wird. Da wird dann wohl das billigste genommen, was gerade zur Verfügung steht und man hat dann meist ein Schrott-Netzteil, eine laute Grafikkarte, den lauten boxed Lüfter etc.


Und das alles zusammengenommen für unverhältnismäßig teures Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

youhavenoskill schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so einen hole Megaport Gaming Komplett PC Intel Core i5 6500 4x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör muss ich dann nur noch nen Bildschirm anschließen und fertig ?


 ja, bei dem ist alles dabei, was man braucht, da kannst du direkt loslegen. Ich würde aber zuerst die Treiber mal checken und aktuellste runterladen für die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard. 



> Bei dem, zu welchen du gepostet hast muss ich windows installieren und die möhre läuft, wenn alles angeschlossen ist ?


 ich hatte zwei gepostet. Beim ersten ist Win7 drauf, aber ohne Lizenz, d.h. du musst innerhalb von 30 Tagen einen Lizenzkey eingeben - so einen Key kriegst du halt zB bei eBay sehr günstig. Wichtig wäre da, dass es ein Win 7 home premium-key ist. Wenn du komplett neu installierst, was du natürlich auch machen kannst, könntest du auch einen Win 7 Pro-key besorgen.

Beim zweiten PC für 535€ musst du noch eine Festplatte und/oder SSD selber einbauen, ne Windows-Lizenz besorgen und dann Windows installieren.


@Seegurkensalat: es steht bei den (meisten) bisher genannten PCs an sich sehr wohl drin, was genau verwendet wird. zB bei diesem Megaport-PC steht auch was zum Mainboard (GA-H110M-DS2, halt ein "Billig"-Modell für 55€, aber hat alles, was man braucht), oder das Monitormodell (Samsung mit HDMI und DVI)  - das einzige, was fehlt, ist eine Info zum Netzteil.


----------

